# California Special Civil Engineering Exam Software



## roasthawg (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all! Here's a great software package to help you prepare for the California Civil Engineering Exam if you are planning on taking the test. The software contains 1,000 total questions for both seismic principles and engineering surveying portions of the exam. This is the most sample questions in one resource! Very affordable at only $59.95... check the link for all the info: http://engineeringsciences-ca.com/


----------



## roasthawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all once again!! The product has been updated... check it out: Visit My Website


----------

